

Login To Websites Without A Username Or Password - coolswan
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/09/phoneid-lets-you-login-to-websites-without-a-username-or-password-from-your-phone/

======
mikedunham
to bad this has already been done and patented 100k times already.

